
No, Robots Aren’t Killing the American Dream - elsewhen
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/20/opinion/no-robots-arent-killing-the-american-dream.html?hpw&rref=opinion&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
WheelsAtLarge
Finally, a better way of looking at the future impact of robotics. The
dystopian view where robots take over most jobs and people are left jobless is
a terrible way of imagining the future.

People tend to think that the future just happens. The reality is that we
imagine the future and work towards fulfilling it. Imagining a dystopian
future will pull us closer towards that way of living.

Yes, we can imagine a future where robots replace people but we can also
imagine a world where they are tools that help us create a better future. We
have a choice to make and we need to pick robots as tools.

